# heimdall problem for ICS



## stackz07 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have installed the drivers from zadig and i get the green light over them. but whenever trying to execute a flash (after hitting the start button) i get the following error "Failed to detect compatible download-mode device." in the status screen.

the device is plugged in, and it is in download mode. anyone else have this problem ??

i am rumming 1.3.1 and using the windows front end.

PLEASE HELP :\


----------

